# Panoramas from around the world



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello all! For Christmas I received new panorama software as well as a new camera. Most of the following panos were stitched using photos from my old camera, but a few Charlotte ones are from my new camera. I hope you enjoy! 

Fog in Charlotte:










comprehensive pano of Charlotte:










part of the Charlotte skyline at night (sorry it's blurry)










The Rock of Gibraltar!










Gibraltar Bay looking west










Lisbon from the castle



















Sevilla, Espana










Kenan Stadium, Chapel Hill










Laguna Beach, CA










Beverly Hills (Rodeo Drive)










San Antonio, Texas










St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## new-sk (Sep 20, 2008)

wow!great panos!thank you!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

wow you've been around! great pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks guys! Here are some updates from this weekend when I went to NYC!

Richmond:










Views from my apartment in lower Manhattan:



















WTC site looking west:










this one is messed up, but it's the WTC site looking east:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

大阪


----------



## polatakkan (Jan 21, 2009)

golcuk lake at odemis,izmir,Turkey


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

:bow: Excellent! :cheers:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are some of mine, from my hometown Novi Sad, Serbia. Hope you'll like it! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Awesomenessssss* :drool: :applause:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Christos, here's soemthing you'll recognize :cheers: 









(Corfu/Kerkyra in Greece)


----------



## lindenthaler (Apr 11, 2003)

Belgrade



















:cheers:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ I want to go up there too!  Great, flawless panoramas BTW :cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

From my home town, Chania, Crete, Greece, enjoy! 
























Balos, Chania prefecture


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

liman_drzava said:


>


WOW! Really amazing pano liman... :drool:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks! Here is one huge, I had to resize it to half to upload it. It is the town of Komiza on Vis island in Croatia, taken from the boat :nuts:. Very charming place...


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm really proud of this one because people were moving and I thought it will ruin my pano, but here it is, flawless  :









A view of Vltava:









Picturesque bath town of Karlovy Vary:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Auckland New Zealand

Looking North from Mount Eden









Looking South from Mount Eden


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Looks lika a very pleasant place to live


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

very nice panos! like to see more please


----------



## pencialcase (Jul 11, 2008)

Paris viewed from Notre Dame taken by me:










Larger Image: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/33/Paris_Panorama.jpg

Link to 360 Degree Panorama:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d6/Paris_Panorama_(2).jpg


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Makati Panorama
by me

he he


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

anakngpasig said:


> Makati Panorama
> by me
> 
> he he


:applause: The color is great!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

*Melbourne May 20008 as seen from Rialto *
(made up of 37 images)










To see the continuous *flash *version follow this link

360 degree Flash version


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Paris and Melbourne panoramas are the greatest pano in this thread


----------

